# Hi people



## squidlinus (Aug 23, 2007)

Hi all, my name is Jon from the UK.

I have owned two mantids, firstly a male African Twig Mantis (Popa spurca ? correct me if im wrong!) that I had from a nymph to adult, and I currnently own a L4 chinese male who shed last night in fact.

I am fascinated by these creatures and look forward to owning more!

Cheers

Jon....


----------



## Deutschherper (Aug 23, 2007)

Welcome, Jon!

Congrats on the shed.


----------



## robo mantis (Aug 23, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## asdsdf (Aug 23, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## Rick (Aug 23, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## OGIGA (Aug 23, 2007)

Welcome, Jon!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 23, 2007)

welcome to the forum!


----------

